# My 16 month old girl is being refered for tests for autism, no idea what to expect.



## Kaylz--x

Hey ladies! I've not posted on b&b for a loooong time but I hope your all well :flower: so yeah, my little girl has been showing many red flag signs that she could have autism. I took her the doctors and told him everything and they decided to refer her to a pediatric nurse (which I'm sooo glad about as I thought they would ignore my worries with her being so young) so I was just wondering what to expect from this appointment really. Thanks :hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sun

My son was referred very young for assessment. They don't tend to diagnose autism at that age where I am, but they do assessments to see the extent of delays and keep track of skills and behaviours. My son was diagnosed with Global Development Delay (GDD) at around 18 months, then he is seen and assessed by the developmental pediatrician every 3 months to check his progress. It's only over time and with thorough assessments that they can really diagnose autism - it's not the kind of thing that you get after one appointment here.

If your LO is delayed in some areas, regardless of a firm diagnosis, they can help with things like physiotherapy, OT, speech therapy (though she is a little young to know if she has difficulties with speech). At my son's first appointment when he was very young they tried to get him to engage/play with toys, make eye contact, respond to sounds/names, make sounds/babble, smiling, gesturing, etc. 

My son was referred because of gross motor skill delay (no rolling and could not get himself into sitting/crawl at a year), little eye contact, not very responsive to his name, and no vocalizations at all by 18 months (other than crying). They really can change though. My son is 2 years 3 months now and has great eye contact and communicates well even though his speech is delayed. xx


----------



## Kaylz--x

Thank you very much for replying sun, that was the exact information I was looking for. Great to hear that your little boy has come along in leaps and bounds, it gives me hope :flower: :hugs: xx


----------



## Lilicat

My son is older but he has just had his first appointment with the paediatrician for suspected autism. 

At his appointment there were three people, the paediatrician who spoke with me, another doctor who I think was a student who sometimes observed and sometimes interacted with my son and a nurse who played with my son and took notes on how he was. 

I got asked a lot of questions on my concerns and then on various aspects of his development. His height and weight were checked but aside from that he didn't really have to do anything, they just let him play with a box of toys and chatted with him. They did occasionally ask him to do things with the toys like bring them over but he ignored them as he tends to do and they didn't push. 

At the end of the appointment I was told his balance/walking was an issue as well as the other things I had brought up. She said she thought it was likely to be a speech and language delay, global developmental delay or high functioning autism and it wouldn't be possible to know till he is older. 

At the moment we are being referred for a hearing test, Portage (a service for disabled children) and speech and language therapy all of which we are waiting on. 

I think the final outcome will likely be a diagnosis of autism and dyspraxia as both are in the family (I'm dyspraxic and my brother is dyspraxic and autistic) so it really wouldn't come as any surprise but it is kind of wait and see at this age. 

Good luck, I hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

What were the red flags hun?

My son had the ADOS test but he was 5.

Just remember the sooner you know- the more help can be put into place xx


----------



## Kaylz--x

She can't say any words, doesnt respond to name, doesnt give eye contact, she is constantly in her own little world, poor sleeper, poor eater, she runs about all day and does things like walks on her tip toes and goes round in circles :( yes I'm so glad the doctors took it serious even though she's only 16 months xxxxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

aw my son has done lots of those things too. Contact National Autistic society if you want advice. I found them brilliant xx


----------

